# Daisy Mae is sick.....



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy started vomiting and had diarrhea on Thursday morning. Took her to the vet yesterday - and they ran blood tests and did X-rays. Then took her back this morning for a comparison X-ray. Her blood work was all normal, she doesn't have a fever, and there is no evidence of an obstruction. They THINK she just ate something that didn't agree with her. 

WARNING: the vet said this time of year (with the weather warming) - all kinds of different bacteria etc is out in the environment. It could be something in the lawn - like moss or a mushroom - or it could be some animal poop. We have lots of wildlife and Canada geese here.... OR - this is the time of year the golf course and the neighborhoods starting putting out fertilizers and pre-emergent weed killers... She could pick up something just by licking her feet....

Daisy is restricted to eating chicken and rice and is taking Endosorb for the diarrhea and Cerenia for the nausea. We'll reevaluate on Monday.

I was so relieved her bloodwork was all normal....Hopefully she'll be back to normal in a couple of days.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Daisy! I hope she gets well fast.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Sheri. The drugs make her 'lethargic"...she is just laying on the couch sleeping.... But at least she's not pooping oruke:!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Lynda you must have been so scared, we worry about these guys so much. Glad you took her to the vets and had everything checked and even more glad everything came back good.

We are sending over some healing vibes for her Daisy to feel better soon, give her some extra belly rubs from us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry Daisy doesn't feel well and I hope she gets better soon! We had a similar bout of sickness here with the pups. It lasted a little less than a week but we're all back to normal now. The vet also checked for everything and nothing - they could very well have picked something up that we just don't know about. Sometimes it's very hard to tell, just like something doesn't agree with you and it's just hard to have an idea as to what exactly it was!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe there's something going around. All my guys had loose stools last week. Scuds and Bella actually whimpered a couple times and lost their appetites. It passed pretty quickly.
Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear Daisy is sick. At least you are on the right track, she is on meds and hopefully will be herself soon. ((((Hugs)))) to Daisy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*riki once ate the insides of a pillow*

I didn't know it at the time, but Riki ate the stuffing out of a pillow when he was little. Same symptoms as your dog...and $500 later he was fine. Xray didn't show any obstruction...and he passed it eventually, but it could have been a disaster.

Hope yours is well soon!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I didn't know it at the time, but Riki ate the stuffing out of a pillow when he was little. Same symptoms as your dog...and $500 later he was fine. Xray didn't show any obstruction...and he passed it eventually, but it could have been a disaster.
> 
> Hope yours is well soon!


When they did the x-ray yesterday - they couldn't tell what was in her stomach. We didn't let her eat anything after 7:30 last night, and this morning's x-ray showed an empty stomach with some gas pockets throughout her digestive tract.

She seems MUCH better with the meds. It's been awhile since she had them - so she is up and alert and trying to coax us into throwing her "chippie" (chipmunk) etc.

I caught her trying to eat a dead worm off the back porch....and I know she has to try to eat everything (or roll in it! LOL).

Thanks all for your kind thoughts and prayers. We feel very lucky!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw I'm glad Daisy is feeling a little better. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that Daisy is feeling better... Hope she feels better.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Get well soon, Daisy. Those tummy problems can be frustrating (and expensive!). I hope it passes quickly. It sounds like the meds are working. 

You mentioned Daisy eating and rolling in dead worms. What is it with these dogs rolling in dead worms! Yesterday Maddie, Salsa, and my daughter's Westie were all fighting to roll on the same dead worm.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynda, what a nerve wrecking situation. Hope little Daisy continues to feel better. How about a new pic of her? Hint, hint...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am soooooooooooooo glad your pup is better!

I went through a similar scare the first week we had Dexter home....vomiting and he lost his playfulness. We took him to the Emergency Vet and they put him on Reglan due to a stomach upset and possible obstruction. "Get back to us if he does not improve within a day or two," stated the vet. 

Dexter improved within a day or so after medications were started. I was watching out for Dexter's stools to see what Dexter might of got a hold of.....and I found out, that Dexter had swallowed some yarn fringe on a small blanket. 

So.............please everyone, keep watching your pups like hawks! Pups put everything in their mouths, just like toddlers. Be prepared to remove unwanted items from your pup's mouth with your fingers, it could be a matter of life or death.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So glad Daisy Mae is better! 

Love her name and her avatar . . . reminds me of Jackson before I cut his bangs yesterday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing better!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy hasn't vomited since she started on the Cerenia - but the diahrrea is still an issue uke:.....

Friday night she was up at approx. 2 AM, 4 AM and 6 AM. Last night she was up at 4 AM and the at 7:30 AM. So not as bad as the night before - but still rough on the sleep front. Really takes me back to when my kids were little and would catch a bug! 

Her appetite seems good, so I'm hoping we'll see more improvement.

The vet wants to re-evaluate her on Monday and said they still couldn't rule out that she's got something else going on. But she is acting so much more like herself, so I'm hoping this passes.

I feel so badly for Daisy! She is just mortified about being sick in the house. She has only vomited on the hardwood - and even the diarrhea has only been on her potty tray and NOT on the carpeting. She ALWAYS goes outside when she's healthy - and now she has such a guility look on her face.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Daisy Mae. Glad she is getting a little better. I hope she continues to improve so you can get some sleep and she can feel good again.
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww poor Daisy. Being sick and it coming out both ends is not a dignified matter. I am glad to hear she is improving and I hope you can get some rest.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am soooooooooooooo glad your pup is better!
> 
> I went through a similar scare the first week we had Dexter home....vomiting and he lost his playfulness. We took him to the Emergency Vet and they put him on Reglan due to a stomach upset and possible obstruction. "Get back to us if he does not improve within a day or two," stated the vet.
> 
> ...


I worry about the 4 pounds of pine bark mulch they eat every day !!!


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Get Well Daisy. We're praying for you.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Daisy has been sick, but praying that it passes without turning into something worse! She is so darn cute!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope Daisy is feeling better soon. If the vomiting is stopped, maybe the diarrhea will stop soon too. Poor thing.....you feel so bad when they're sick and they're trying so hard not to have an accident. Give her hugs from us.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope Daisy's feeling better. MacGyver seemed to have bouts like this when he was a puppy and trying to eat anything he found on the road (including the many dead frogs in our road).


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I had to give Daisy a bath! I was trying to hold out until the diarrhea was over with - but she was SUCH A MESS after the last bout that I had to clean her up. She must have thought so too because her tail was curled up over her back during the bath - instead of down when she's unhappy about the bath. She was giving me havie kisses while I dried her with the hair dryer. DH held her while I did a bit of "sanitary trimming". That should make it easier if she has another bout. I think we're going to have to try a different med because this one isn't working. The vet wanted to start with a very conservative drug since she had trouble with Rimadyl when she was spayed - but said we'd re-evaluate in the morning. I am just hoping for a complete night's sleep. Thanks all for keeping Daisy in your thoughts and prayers. I know you all understand what she means to me!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh poor Daisy and poor Mom and DH. I hope this is over with soon. Sending big get well puppy hugs and kisses.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

P.S. Daisy just has got to get better really, really quick and get her belly all settled. She has a birthday coming up and has to have a well tummy for her birthday cake.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to read that Daisy is still not feeling well. I know how difficult living with bouts of diarrhea is! You always have to be on your toes, with a pile of towels handy by the door.

I hope the vet has a better med for her!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Daisy sounds sooo sweet. Those poopy bums can be such a drag! Hope is all ends soon.
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Checking in on Daisy. I sure hope today was a better day?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope the vet figures this out soon.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lynda....how's Daisy feeling today? All back to normal I hope!


----------

